# Butt, Sack and Crack (waxed)



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Who's had it done and where did ya get it done? or have ya done it ya self.


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

Shumaila's Hair and Beauty East Ham, had everything lasered off by some very old Indian lady hah, 6 sesions and Im pretty happy with the results, no hair at all.

Btw waxing hurts to much so I couldn't do it


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it not the back, sack and crack lol... i've never been waxed before though would probably try it in the near future...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

one thing ive always wondered about you...

Is that u in ur avi and if so is that ur real green skin. (ive heard a dogdy batch of mt2 was going around)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Uk_mb said:


> one thing ive always wondered about you...
> 
> Is that u in ur avi and if so is that ur real green skin. (ive heard a dogdy batch of mt2 was going around)


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

my mother inlaw does mine


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

it hurts like fcuk....had chest and armpits waxed! not again


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

chest is bareable


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol:


answer my question god dammit 

is it you??

youre pretty hot (nohomo)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> answer my question god dammit
> 
> is it you??
> 
> youre pretty hot (nohomo)


it is him


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Boys I'm totally willing to wax your sacks  x x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Uk_mb said:


> answer my question god dammit
> 
> is it you??
> 
> youre pretty hot (nohomo)


haha yeh its me and I'm like a gooseberry


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh its me and I'm like a gooseberry


like a sexberry !!



RXQueenie said:


> Boys I'm totally willing to wax your sacks  x x


shush


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds like this should get some air time on embarrasing bodies!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Boys I'm totally willing to wax your sacks  x x


PM me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> sounds like this should get some air time on embarrasing bodies!


I'm not that bad


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

DFlynn said:


> Shumaila's Hair and Beauty East Ham, had everything lasered off by some very old Indian lady hah, 6 sesions and Im pretty happy with the results, no hair at all.
> 
> Btw waxing hurts to much so I couldn't do it


How much did the 6 sessions set you back dude?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> my mother inlaw does mine


Realy..she must be hot then


----------



## Champ91 (Jan 21, 2011)

why would you want your crack waxed unless your a sexually active gay? in which case fair enough


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Boys I'm totally willing to wax your sacks  x x


I'm in!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Champ91 said:


> why would you want your crack waxed unless your a sexually active gay? in which case fair enough


cuz I have too much body hair for my liking and I would prefer to be hair less to be honest and no I'm not gay


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Champ91 said:


> why would you want your crack waxed unless your a sexually active gay? in which case fair enough


Plenty of reasons... X x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Realy..she must be hot then


DAI'S imagination is running wild again:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Your farts will be louder also. Your hair acts as a silencer.


I better not then bloody protein farts :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> DAI'S imagination is running wild again:lol:


Milf is she?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Milf is she?


yeah do you want some pics????


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to have a long hard think about this then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Yep and fair few years ago though. bloody painful but feels awesome after. Your farts will be louder also. Your hair acts as a silencer.


I'm in (again lol)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

anyone got hairs below the ballsack inbetween the leg area.. before the anus... annoying as **** hate hair there... is this a wax job ? seemsa little **** but would be good for hygiene reasons


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

On the Gooch? Possible wax job


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Less hair = more hygiene


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> my mother inlaw does mine


Lmao get out of here man!

Seriously I'd cry if anyone ripped the hairs out of my ass hole.must sting like a mofo.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Who was it who recently shaved all the hair from their ass & discovered they couldn't walk properly? Funny that was


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Champ91 said:


> why would you want your crack waxed unless your a sexually active gay? in which case fair enough


What on earth does a waxed crack have to do with being gay ?????  Theres many reasons a guy could want this done.. Maybe he has a hot Mrs who wont go down that region unless it is nice and hair free... !


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Would you do my sack RX? It's rather large though.....



:lol:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

ive seen it done on the telly, and it looks brutal. hurts to remember it. your a braver man than me


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

i shaved my crack once... was like walking with iron filling & cactus thorns between my assets cheeks for 3 weeks, painful as fcuk, would NEVER do anything like that again... I just get my misses p!st as fcuk now before i ask her to part my a$s hair and rim my starfish


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Time to roll out my favourite copy/paste effort..but enjoy nonetheless...

Don't Shave That Hair!!!

I have recently made a mistake in my life, and I offer my story to you, that you may learn from my error. It all started, as many things do, with me having trouble sh1tting.

No, I was not constipated; this was not a regularity problem but a matter of technique. It seems my ass-hair had grown to such a length that tiny grogans were constantly getting tied up in the matted jungle between my asscheeks. It led to much frustration, with me KNOWING that I still had something to drop, but unable to shake the tenacious turd loose from its butthair dwelling.

Eventually I would have to do two things: either reach down with some paper and try to pinch off the lingering loaf (which required careful precision to avoid smearing the creature all over my rear, especially since I had no way of seeing what I was doing) or just go for broke, start wiping, and hope that I could remove all the leftover fecal matter before the toilet paper reached its Can't-Be-Flushed threshold.

I was contemplating this problem, when I had what seemed at the time to be a bright idea. "Hey! This is my butt and my butt-hair, right? So why don't I just eliminate all the hair, and then my grogans will flow out like beer from a keg!" I said to myself. It is a statement that will go down in history with a lot of other regretted statements. "How many Indians could there be?" said by General Custer. "Looks like a good day for a drive!" by JFK.

Such was my anal shaving idea.

I performed the operation that night, with a cheap disposable razor and a towel to sit on. Starting from the bottom, and shaving from the crack to the cheeks, I began the arduous process of ridding my ass of hair. Occassionally, I would have to clean the razor of accumulated hair and miscellaneous slime, which I did by wiping it on the towel.

Slowly, my twin mounds and the between-ravine began to resemble the hairless cheeks of a newborn baby. Finally, I wiped the razor one last time, and surveyed my work. The towel was covered with a pile of hair. My ass was smooth as ivory. I smiled, satisfied, thinking my troubles were over.

Little did I know.

I now have a great respect for anal-hair. Like everything in this world God created, it has its mighty purpose in existence. It was only after I had removed it that I started to learn how much I had been taking it for granted. For one, it provides friction. I learned this the next day, when I walked out into the sun heading for class.

After climbing two flights of stairs and starting to sweat, I started to notice something unpleasant. The sweat was accumulating in my crack, and was causing the unpleasant sensation of my two asscheeks sliding past each other with every step. I thought about going to the bathroom and wiping it off, but had to get to class. Eventually, I thought, it would dry.

Unfortunately, it did dry, but only after mingling with the microscopic sh1t- molecules lingering around my brown starfish. When I stood up after class, my cheeks were stuck together with a slimy sticky sh1t/sweat combination. As I made my way back to my dorm, it started to itch.

God-DAMN, did it itch! Felt like a swarm of ants was making its way up and down my crack. Fighting to keep from jamming my hand down there and scratching away, I rushed back to the dorm.

Unfortunately again, this exertion caused me to sweat, and when I finally reached my room, my cheeks were sliding back and forth against each other like a pair of horny cane-toads. I quickly dropped my pants, and attempted to dry my ass off by sticking it in front of a fan and spreading my cheeks.

As I pulled the two mounds of flesh apart, a horrible stench burst free and filled the room. Every dog within a 4 block radius started to howl. I had it worst of all, as the ripe aroma of festering sh1t/sweat went into the fan and blew back into my face. I fought to keep from heaving. And as I sat there, fighting vomit, my ass cheeks spread and dripping, with the concentrated aroma of my body odor mixed with the tangy smell of my own sh1t blowing right into my face, I had only one thought: "It will be like this until the hair grows back. Weeks."

Later on, trying to deal as best I could, wiping my ass at every opportunity, I discovered another wonderful use for ass-hair - ventilation. I attempted to launch a fart, only to have it get stuck between my asscheeks. Apparently, with no hair, the two pink twins can get vacuum sealed together, and the result was a frustrating fart that slid up and down between my cheeks like a lost gerbil.

As if that wasn't enough, I am now enduring further torture. As anyone who has ever shaved anything knows, when hair is first growing in, it comes in as stubble. Imagine your ass having the texture of a brillo pad. Well, that is what I am dealing with now. It is a hellish torture, and there are many times when I just look out the window and contemplate why I shouldn't just jump out and get it all over with in one fleshy splat, rather than endure this constant agony.

Friends, DON'T SHAVE YOUR ASS-HAIR!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> What on earth does a waxed crack have to do with being gay ?????  Theres many reasons a guy could want this done.. Maybe he has a hot Mrs who wont go down that region unless it is nice and hair free... !


Yes she is hot and its cuz my pubs tickle her nose  :lol:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

brilliant Asouf, reps for you


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

The things I learn on this site. Most of it I don't need to know. Some of it I don't want to know.


----------

